# Arizona Forum! Cogratulations AZ Patients, You Now Need a Sub-forum



## EnvoyXL (Nov 13, 2010)

http://networkedblogs.com/auA7b


----------



## withoutAchance (Nov 13, 2010)

way to go AZ guns and buds AZ alls you need is an ocean and you l have cali beat.


----------



## suTraGrow (Nov 13, 2010)

withoutAchance said:


> way to go AZ guns and buds AZ alls you need is an ocean and you l have cali beat.


Umm how is that exactly?


----------



## EnvoyXL (Nov 13, 2010)

Sutra must be from Cali


----------



## docsativa (Nov 13, 2010)

Hurry! i live in AZ


----------



## brownbearclan (Nov 13, 2010)

I've been watching this very closely and it's looking very good. I wouldn't say it's 'in the bag' just yet though. About 10k more votes to count but it is looking really good. Congrats AZ! 15th state in the Republic where sanity prevails! =D


----------



## Justyjointsalot (Nov 13, 2010)

Yes, there are still 10k votes left to be counted but I read there are mandates somewhere stating all votes were supposed to be counted by Friday. I also read that the votes counted after could be contested. Which wouldn't surprise me if some piece of shit like Carolyn Short of Keep AZ Drug Free uses that as a tactic to screw with us. Not like it'd matter because the 'yes' vote held the majority by that time anyway! Let's HOPE this is in the bag, fellas. This is the third time we've passed legislation like this, let's hope there are no tricks up anyone's sleeves that can keep this from actually being put into law. *crosses fingers*


----------



## PottnaJL (Nov 13, 2010)

it's official now. It has passed!


----------



## docsativa (Nov 14, 2010)

Its going to be a law by nov.29. I should be pre-registered early december. Dispensaries will open march or april. We will be allowed to grow 12 plants until then.


----------



## IHaveADopeDick (Nov 14, 2010)

withoutAchance said:


> way to go AZ guns and buds AZ alls you need is an ocean and you l have cali beat.


Not with that 100+ dergree weather! Cali cant be compared to any other STATE or COUNTRY! Come visit and well c who wants to stay for good!


----------



## cephalopod (Nov 14, 2010)

Welcome aboard AZ! 15 states and the district of columbia. Thats pretty much a third of the states and the tides are rising.


----------



## Dreadheadgrow (Nov 14, 2010)

Congrats Arizona, I still don't like the state at all, but I feel better for my friends who do live there now!


----------



## Seaghost (Nov 14, 2010)

Congorats AZ!!! Welcome aboard the train to ultimate legalization 

Peace out


----------



## Justyjointsalot (Nov 14, 2010)

Kush from California, but dro from Arizona! We have good conditions too, longer growing periods!


----------



## The Ruiner (Nov 14, 2010)

Congratulations AZ! My birth-state joined the rest of the sane states on the western side of the continent. Now my friends and family are going to say I have no reason not to move back there...

I think that this is really freakin' awesome...

Any worries about Sherrif Joe and Harmon accepting this?


----------



## justlearning73 (Nov 14, 2010)

Way to go AZ!!! Congrats. Now we just need Texas and weed will be legal from the pacific all the way to the gulf.


----------



## Hawaii Medical User (Nov 14, 2010)

IHaveADopeDick said:


> Not with that 100+ dergree weather! Cali cant be compared to any other STATE or COUNTRY! Come visit and well c who wants to stay for good!


Hawaii has you beat homie hands down on the weather I have been to both and I live in Hawaii for a reason...


----------



## Viagro (Nov 14, 2010)

Congrats Az. Do you have to be a resident to get an mmj card? If so, how long does it take to become a resident?


----------



## deprave (Nov 14, 2010)

congrats to az and welcome to legal marijuana...I hope you guys get your cards soon


----------



## asher187 (Nov 15, 2010)

Yay Us! congrats fellow Arizonans!

Putting together my business plan as I write this already got my Non-profit app submitted by my lawyer I'm so excited!


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 16, 2010)

http://blog.norml.org/2010/11/15/30-facts-about-arizonas-new-medical-marijuana-law/

30 facts about the new MMJ law in AZ.


----------



## GreenLED (Nov 16, 2010)

Located in Tucson AZ. Current California patient and vendor of the highest quality extracts available. I'm Looking for investor in Tucson to aide in the establishment of a dispensary. Interested PM to discuss Details.


----------



## LEAPSpeaker (Nov 17, 2010)

Prop 203 Question


The way I read prop 203 a patient can only possess 2.5 ounces of marijuana every 14 days. Does that mean that if you grow your own medicine you need to find a way to harvest 2.5 ounces every 14 days, or can you grow the equivalent of a years worth of medicine at 2.5 ounces every 14 days, or about four pounds?


There are a lot of questions like this that will need to be answered.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 17, 2010)

LEAPSpeaker said:


> Prop 203 Question
> 
> 
> The way I read prop 203 a patient can only possess 2.5 ounces of marijuana every 14 days. Does that mean that if you grow your own medicine you need to find a way to harvest 2.5 ounces every 14 days, or can you grow the equivalent of a years worth of medicine at 2.5 ounces every 14 days, or about four pounds?
> ...


It is my understanding that the dispensaries have to keep track of purchases and cannot allow a patient to BUY more than 2.5 ounces every 14 days.


----------



## Justyjointsalot (Nov 18, 2010)

NLXSK1 said:


> It is my understanding that the dispensaries have to keep track of purchases and cannot allow a patient to BUY more than 2.5 ounces every 14 days.


and if growing your own you can't have more than 12 plants and less than X amount of unharvested bud. there is also a limit to how much you can have stockpiled as well...


A good point I like is that patients from other states will also be recognized as patients here, although they will be unable to shop at dispensaries unfortunately.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 18, 2010)

> Patients and caregivers must submit fingerprints to law enforcement and sign a statement that they will not divert marijuana to non-patients.


WHAT? WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT??

WHY DOES LAW ENFORCEMENT NEED MY FINGERPRINTS??!

seriously. I don't want them to have my prints, so I don't brake the law so they don't have them.. Now someone who wants to legally medicate must be in the same system as murderers and rapists?


----------



## tomito2121 (Nov 19, 2010)

Sr. Verde said:


> WHAT? WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT??
> 
> WHY DOES LAW ENFORCEMENT NEED MY FINGERPRINTS??!
> 
> seriously. I don't want them to have my prints, so I don't brake the law so they don't have them.. Now someone who wants to legally medicate must be in the same system as murderers and rapists?


I agree!!
its just another way to track ppl down by the govm.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 19, 2010)

Sr. Verde said:


> WHAT? WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT??
> 
> WHY DOES LAW ENFORCEMENT NEED MY FINGERPRINTS??!
> 
> seriously. I don't want them to have my prints, so I don't brake the law so they don't have them.. Now someone who wants to legally medicate must be in the same system as murderers and rapists?


And home inspectors, and realtors, etc... The state asks for background checks and fingerprints in many circumstances.


----------



## supermoto (Nov 22, 2010)

IHaveADopeDick said:


> Not with that 100+ dergree weather! Cali cant be compared to any other STATE or COUNTRY! Come visit and well c who wants to stay for good!


Umm... CANADA!


----------



## shizzipoof (Nov 22, 2010)

I wish insomnia was part of the "allowed" list of uses.


----------



## Karmapuff (Dec 2, 2010)

Used to live in Arizona... Canada's medical Marijuana laws are strict as fuck!


----------



## weedman82 (Dec 2, 2010)

really? I remember reading an issue of high times where the the guy went there, and went to a smoke easy (basically a headshop where you could smoke in the back) this was in BC and years ago, I can't imagine laws for MJ getting stricter over time?

I guess it depends where you live up there huh, probly no thanks to pressure from the US too... sucks


----------



## Karmapuff (Dec 2, 2010)

weedman82 said:


> really? I remember reading an issue of high times where the the guy went there, and went to a smoke easy (basically a headshop where you could smoke in the back) this was in BC and years ago, I can't imagine laws for MJ getting stricter over time?
> 
> I guess it depends where you live up there huh, probly no thanks to pressure from the US too... sucks


 Im guessing just in Ontario then =x


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 3, 2010)

anyone think AZ will allow chronic back pain from a car accident for MMJ?

I read up in the legislation and it says, "Chronic neuropathic pain" or whatever... don't quote me 100%


----------



## fabfun (Dec 3, 2010)

*Approved Conditions: *Cancer, glaucoma, HIV/AIDS, Hepatitis C, ALS, Crohn's disease, Alzheimer's disease, cachexia or wasting syndrome, severe and chronic pain, severe nausea, seizures (including epilepsy), severe or persistent muscle spasms (including multiple sclerosis)


----------



## fabfun (Dec 3, 2010)

*Arizona* *Ballot Proposition 203*




(300 KB) "Arizona Medical Marijuana Act" -- Approved Nov. 2, 2010 by 50.13% of voters 
Allows registered qualifying patients (who must have a physician's written certification that they have been diagnosed with a debilitating condition and that they would likely receive benefit from marijuana) to obtain marijuana from a registered nonprofit dispensary, and to possess and use medical marijuana to treat the condition.

Requires the Arizona Department of Health Services to establish a registration and renewal application system for patients and nonprofit dispensaries. Requires a web-based verification system for law enforcement and dispensaries to verify registry identification cards. Allows certification of a number of dispensaries not to exceed 10% of the number of pharmacies in the state (which would cap the number of dispensaries around 124).

Specifies that a registered patient's use of medical marijuana is to be considered equivalent to the use of any other medication under the direction of a physician and does not disqualify a patient from medical care, including organ transplants.

Specifies that employers may not discriminate against registered patients unless that employer would lose money or licensing under federal law. Employers also may not penalize registered patients solely for testing positive for marijuana in drug tests, although the law does not authorize patients to use, possess, or be impaired by marijuana on the employment premises or during the hours of employment.
*Approved Conditions: *Cancer, glaucoma, HIV/AIDS, Hepatitis C, ALS, Crohn's disease, Alzheimer's disease, cachexia or wasting syndrome, severe and chronic pain, severe nausea, seizures (including epilepsy), severe or persistent muscle spasms (including multiple sclerosis).
*Possession/Cultivation:* Qualified patients or their registered designated caregivers may obtain up to 2.5 ounces of marijuana in a 14-day period from a registered nonprofit medical marijuana dispensary. 3: If the patient lives more than 25 miles from the nearest dispensary, the patient or caregiver may cultivate up to 12 marijuana plants in an enclosed, locked facility.


----------



## fabfun (Dec 3, 2010)

says severe and chronic pain




Sr. Verde said:


> anyone think AZ will allow chronic back pain from a car accident for MMJ?
> 
> I read up in the legislation and it says, "Chronic neuropathic pain" or whatever... don't quote me 100%


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 4, 2010)

There is now an official sub-forum for Arizona MMJ patients. Congrats everyone ;]


----------



## Purplestickeypunch (Jan 27, 2012)

Um.......^?


----------



## Ringsixty (Jan 27, 2012)

Hilivishili said:


> Ìóëüòôèëüì: Ñåêðåòíàÿ ñëóæáà Ñàíòà-Êëàóñà: Îïåðàöèÿ "Ãëîáàëüíîå Ðîæäåñòâî" Îðèãèíàë: Arthur Christmas Æàíð: ìóëüòôèëüì, ïðèêëþ÷åíèÿ, ñåìåéíûé, äåòñêèé Ãîä âûõîäà: 2011 Ðåæèññåð: Áàððè Êóê Â ðîëÿõ (îçâó÷êà): Áèëë Íàé, Äæåéìñ ÌàêÝâîé, Õüþ Ëîðè, Èìåëüäà Ñòîíòîí, Äæèì Áðîäáåíò, Ýøëè Äæåíñåí è äð. Î ìóëüòôèëüìå Ñåêðåòíàÿ ñëóæáà Ñàíòà-Êëàóñà: Îïåðàöèÿ "Ãëîáàëüíîå Ðîæäåñòâî" / Arthur Christmas: Ìóëüòôèëüì ïðèîòêðûâàåò çàâåñó òàéíû íàä òåì, êàê Ñàíòà-Êëàóñó óäàåòñÿ ðàçâåñòè ïîäàðêè âñåì äåòÿì íà Çåìëå âñåãî çà îäíó íî÷ü. Ïðåìüåðà â ÑØÀ: 25 íîÿáðÿ 2011 Ïðåìüåðà â Ðîññèè: 24 íîÿáðÿ 2011 http://skachayall.com/film/44545-sekretnaya-sluzhba-santa-klausa-operaciya-globalnoe-rozhdestvo-arthur-christmas-2011.html Disney: Òà÷êè 2 (2011/Íîâûé Äèñê/RUS/Full/RePack) » Ñêà÷àòü áåñïëàòíî áåç ðåãèñòðàöèèMAFIA 2 (2010) RUS » Ñêà÷àòü áåñïëàòíî áåç ðåãèñòðàöèèÄèðåêòèâà ¹1. Âîéíà (2011) SATRip » Ñêà÷àòü áåñïëàòíî áåç ðåãèñòðàöèèñåðèàë Äåëî Êðàïèâèíûõ (2011) SATRip » Ñêà÷àòü áåñïëàòíî áåç ðåãèñòðàöèèMOBILedit! 5.0.1.988 (Rus/Eng) » Ñêà÷àòü áåñïëàòíî áåç ðåãèñòðàöèè


What the F is all this about??


----------



## BilaVible (Aug 6, 2012)

îøèáñÿ íå òàì ñîçäàë óäàëèòå


----------



## BilaVible (Aug 7, 2012)

ìîäåðû óäàëèòå, íå àêòóàëüíî


----------



## mousanosY (Aug 7, 2012)

Ëàìáîðãèíè Ôåðàðè Ferrari Lamborghini


----------



## CellHiedgezip (Aug 7, 2012)

Îáîðóäîâàíèå äëÿ ñàëîíîâ êðàñîòû


----------



## brorryqueence (Aug 10, 2012)

Áðèòâû è òðèììåðû Äèôôóçîðû Ìàøèíêè äëÿ ñòðèæêè Ïëîéêè


----------



## EdidaySuiva (Aug 13, 2012)

Pàáî÷èå ìåñòà Êðåñëà ïàðèêìàõåðñêèå


----------



## PeedaraCamb (Aug 14, 2012)

Òåëåæêà GIOTTO Ñòåëëàæè Ñòîëèêè äëÿ ìàíèêþðà Çåðêàëà ïàðèêìàõåðñêèå


----------



## Tatexhilajath (Aug 15, 2012)

Àâòîêðåñëà è êîëÿñêè Äåòñêèé ñïîðò Èãðóøêè Êîñìåòèêà


----------



## nigReUrlreerm (Sep 3, 2012)

Good day! Recently came across a site on the Internet kamkam.rf . This is a dating site where there is video chat. It seems like the site : the design , like anything, do not bother . In addition to this check-in took just a couple of minutes. On this site has enough users - just over a million. A video chat feature is handy - roulette . That is, you come into a video chat, and you people are offered in perfect order. But the truth is , once I dread while making friends on the site. Suddenly there people are not real. Guys , share, someone else has access to this site ? Tell us what and how? Share experiences so to speak . Thank you in advance for your response , I will be very grateful of any information - positive or not.


----------



## silusbotwin (Sep 3, 2012)

fabfun said:


> *Arizona* *Ballot Proposition 203*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute bullshit. I feel bad for you guys in AZ. So what happens if somebody is growing, spent thousands on a personal grow, and suddenly a dispensary opens around the block. Is the small personal grower now required to shut his grow down and begin using the dispensary because of the 25 mile thing? It's fucking BULLSHIT plain and simple and it pisses me off. Pretty fucking sad that the only way and agency or government will pursue MMJ is if they can profit greatly from it. Nobody cares about the well being of their fellow man anymore. These days they only care about profits and now our country is owned and operated by FOR-PROFIT organizations and companies. People blame the government. Funny thing is, the government doesn't even exist anymore in the conventional sense of the word. It has long ago been infiltrated by the profiteers and taken over entirely. 

Just remember, the only way to end the game, is to stop playing it.

This ancient thread was already dug from the dust before I posted. inb4 "diggin up old thread" fussing


----------



## ctwalrus (Sep 15, 2012)

yes i love spam!


----------



## Ringsixty (Sep 15, 2012)

ctwalrus said:


> yes i love spam!


i love spam musubi


----------



## ctwalrus (Sep 15, 2012)

i was thinking of posting exactly that but didnt..


----------



## Ringsixty (Sep 15, 2012)

ctwalrus said:


> i was thinking of posting exactly that but didnt..


LOL


----------



## Samaraparty (Sep 24, 2012)

&#1052;&#1085;&#1077; &#1082;&#1072;&#1078;&#1077;&#1090;&#1089;&#1103;, &#1095;&#1090;&#1086; &#1076;&#1077;&#1083;&#1086; &#1090;&#1086; &#1085;&#1077; &#1074; &#1101;&#1090;&#1086;&#1084;. &#1050;&#1072;&#1082;-&#1090;&#1086; &#1089;&#1090;&#1088;&#1072;&#1085;&#1085;&#1086; &#1085;&#1072;&#1087;&#1080;&#1089;&#1072;&#1085;&#1086;.


----------



## Wikiforums (Jan 21, 2013)

&#1059;&#1074;&#1072;&#1078;&#1072;&#1077;&#1084;&#1099;&#1077; &#1092;&#1086;&#1088;&#1091;&#1084;&#1095;&#1072;&#1085;&#1077;, &#1084;&#1086;&#1076;&#1077;&#1088;&#1072;&#1090;&#1086;&#1088;&#1099; &#1101;&#1090;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086; &#1092;&#1086;&#1088;&#1091;&#1084;&#1072;. &#1052;&#1099; (&#1082;&#1086;&#1084;&#1072;&#1085;&#1076;&#1072; &#1089;&#1072;&#1081;&#1090;&#1072; &#8220;&#1069;&#1085;&#1094;&#1080;&#1082;&#1083;&#1086;&#1087;&#1077;&#1076;&#1080;&#1103; &#1092;&#1086;&#1088;&#1091;&#1084;&#1086;&#1074; wikiforums.ru) &#1087;&#1088;&#1077;&#1076;&#1083;&#1072;&#1075;&#1072;&#1077;&#1084; &#1088;&#1072;&#1079;&#1084;&#1077;&#1089;&#1090;&#1080;&#1090;&#1100; &#1089;&#1090;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100;&#1102; &#1086; &#1074;&#1072;&#1096;&#1077;&#1084; &#1092;&#1086;&#1088;&#1091;&#1084;&#1077; &#1085;&#1072; &#1085;&#1072;&#1096;&#1077;&#1084; &#1088;&#1077;&#1089;&#1091;&#1088;&#1089;&#1077;. &#1045;&#1089;&#1083;&#1080; &#1074;&#1072;&#1084; &#1085;&#1077;&#1073;&#1077;&#1079;&#1088;&#1072;&#1079;&#1083;&#1080;&#1095;&#1085;&#1086; &#1090;&#1086;, &#1095;&#1090;&#1086; &#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1080;&#1089;&#1093;&#1086;&#1076;&#1080;&#1090; &#1085;&#1072; &#1092;&#1086;&#1088;&#1091;&#1084;&#1077;, &#1074;&#1099; &#1079;&#1072;&#1080;&#1085;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088;&#1077;&#1089;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072;&#1085;&#1099; &#1074; &#1076;&#1072;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1077;&#1081;&#1096;&#1077;&#1081; &#1087;&#1086;&#1087;&#1091;&#1083;&#1103;&#1088;&#1080;&#1079;&#1072;&#1094;&#1080;&#1080; &#1074;&#1072;&#1096;&#1077;&#1075;&#1086; &#1083;&#1102;&#1073;&#1080;&#1084;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086; &#1089;&#1072;&#1081;&#1090;&#1072;, &#1090;&#1086; &#1074;&#1099; &#1084;&#1086;&#1078;&#1077;&#1090;&#1077; &#1085;&#1072;&#1087;&#1080;&#1089;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1080; &#1086;&#1090;&#1087;&#1088;&#1072;&#1074;&#1080;&#1090;&#1100; &#1089;&#1090;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100;&#1102; &#1086; &#1092;&#1086;&#1088;&#1091;&#1084;&#1077;. &#1052;&#1099; &#1056;&#1040;&#1047;&#1056;&#1045;&#1064;&#1040;&#1045;&#1052; &#1074; &#1090;&#1077;&#1082;&#1089;&#1090;&#1077; 1 &#1074;&#1085;&#1077;&#1096;&#1085;&#1102;&#1102; &#1089;&#1089;&#1099;&#1083;&#1082;&#1091;. &#1041;&#1086;&#1083;&#1077;&#1077; &#1090;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086;, &#1077;&#1089;&#1083;&#1080; &#1074;&#1072;&#1096; &#1088;&#1077;&#1089;&#1091;&#1088;&#1089; &#1080;&#1084;&#1077;&#1077;&#1090; &#1087;&#1086;&#1089;&#1077;&#1097;&#1072;&#1077;&#1084;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1100; &#1073;&#1086;&#1083;&#1077;&#1077; 2000 &#1095;&#1077;&#1083;&#1086;&#1074;&#1077;&#1082; &#1074; &#1076;&#1077;&#1085;&#1100;, &#1090;&#1086; &#1084;&#1099; &#1086;&#1087;&#1083;&#1072;&#1095;&#1080;&#1074;&#1072;&#1077;&#1084; &#1090;&#1072;&#1082;&#1080;&#1077; &#1089;&#1090;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100;&#1080; &#1080;&#1079; &#1088;&#1072;&#1089;&#1095;&#1077;&#1090;&#1072; 30 &#1088;&#1091;&#1073;. &#1079;&#1072; 1000 &#1079;&#1085;&#1072;&#1082;&#1086;&#1074;, &#1085;&#1086; &#1085;&#1077; &#1073;&#1086;&#1083;&#1077;&#1077; 120 &#1088;&#1091;&#1073;&#1083;&#1077;&#1081;. &#1057;&#1090;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100;&#1103; &#1076;&#1086;&#1083;&#1078;&#1085;&#1072; &#1086;&#1090;&#1074;&#1077;&#1095;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1089;&#1083;&#1077;&#1076;&#1091;&#1102;&#1097;&#1080;&#1084; &#1087;&#1072;&#1088;&#1072;&#1084;&#1077;&#1090;&#1088;&#1072;&#1084;: 1.	&#1057;&#1090;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100;&#1103; - &#1086;&#1073;&#1098;&#1077;&#1082;&#1090;&#1080;&#1074;&#1085;&#1099;&#1081;, &#1085;&#1072;&#1087;&#1080;&#1089;&#1072;&#1085;&#1085;&#1099;&#1081; &#171;&#1078;&#1080;&#1074;&#1099;&#1084;&#187; &#1103;&#1079;&#1099;&#1082;&#1086;&#1084;, &#1085;&#1077; &#1086;&#1073;&#1103;&#1079;&#1072;&#1090;&#1077;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1086; &#1087;&#1086;&#1083;&#1086;&#1078;&#1080;&#1090;&#1077;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1099;&#1081; &#1072;&#1085;&#1072;&#1083;&#1080;&#1079; &#1092;&#1086;&#1088;&#1091;&#1084;&#1072;, &#1087;&#1086; &#1087;&#1088;&#1080;&#1084;&#1077;&#1088;&#1085;&#1086;&#1084;&#1091; &#1087;&#1083;&#1072;&#1085;&#1091;: 2.	&#1082;&#1088;&#1072;&#1090;&#1082;&#1080;&#1081; &#1086;&#1073;&#1079;&#1086;&#1088; &#1088;&#1077;&#1089;&#1091;&#1088;&#1089;&#1072; (&#1074;&#1086;&#1079;&#1088;&#1072;&#1089;&#1090;, &#1090;&#1077;&#1084;&#1072;&#1090;&#1080;&#1082;&#1072;, &#1072;&#1091;&#1076;&#1080;&#1090;&#1086;&#1088;&#1080;&#1103;, &#1082;&#1086;&#1083;&#1080;&#1095;&#1077;&#1089;&#1090;&#1074;&#1086; &#1087;&#1086;&#1083;&#1100;&#1079;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072;&#1090;&#1077;&#1083;&#1077;&#1081;, &#1087;&#1086;&#1089;&#1077;&#1097;&#1072;&#1077;&#1084;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1100;, &#1088;&#1077;&#1075;&#1080;&#1086;&#1085;&#1072;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1100;-&#1077;&#1089;&#1083;&#1080; &#1077;&#1089;&#1090;&#1100;, &#1080;&#1085;&#1092;&#1086;&#1088;&#1084;&#1072;&#1094;&#1080;&#1103; &#1086; &#1089;&#1086;&#1073;&#1089;&#1090;&#1074;&#1077;&#1085;&#1085;&#1080;&#1082;&#1077; &#1080;&#1083;&#1080; &#1086;&#1088;&#1075;&#1072;&#1085;&#1080;&#1079;&#1072;&#1090;&#1086;&#1088;&#1077; &#1092;&#1086;&#1088;&#1091;&#1084;&#1072;-&#1077;&#1089;&#1083;&#1080; &#1077;&#1089;&#1090;&#1100;, &#1087;&#1086;&#1088;&#1090;&#1088;&#1077;&#1090; &#1089;&#1088;&#1077;&#1076;&#1085;&#1077;&#1089;&#1090;&#1072;&#1090;&#1080;&#1089;&#1090;&#1080;&#1095;&#1077;&#1089;&#1082;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086; &#1087;&#1086;&#1083;&#1100;&#1079;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072;&#1090;&#1077;&#1083;&#1103 3.	&#1086;&#1089;&#1086;&#1073;&#1077;&#1085;&#1085;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1080; &#1088;&#1077;&#1075;&#1080;&#1089;&#1090;&#1088;&#1072;&#1094;&#1080;&#1080;, &#1087;&#1086;&#1083;&#1080;&#1090;&#1080;&#1082;&#1072; &#1074; &#1086;&#1090;&#1085;&#1086;&#1096;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1080; &#1074;&#1085;&#1086;&#1074;&#1100; &#1079;&#1072;&#1088;&#1077;&#1075;&#1080;&#1089;&#1090;&#1088;&#1080;&#1088;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072;&#1074;&#1096;&#1080;&#1093;&#1089;&#1103; &#1087;&#1086;&#1083;&#1100;&#1079;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072;&#1090;&#1077;&#1083;&#1077;&#1081; 4.	&#1054;&#1089;&#1086;&#1073;&#1077;&#1085;&#1085;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1080;, &#1086;&#1090;&#1083;&#1080;&#1095;&#1080;&#1103; &#1086;&#1090; &#1076;&#1088;&#1091;&#1075;&#1080;&#1093; &#1087;&#1086;&#1076;&#1086;&#1073;&#1085;&#1099;&#1093; &#1092;&#1086;&#1088;&#1091;&#1084;&#1086;&#1074;. 5.	&#1055;&#1086;&#1083;&#1080;&#1090;&#1080;&#1082;&#1072; &#1084;&#1086;&#1076;&#1077;&#1088;&#1072;&#1090;&#1086;&#1088;&#1086;&#1074; &#1074; &#1086;&#1090;&#1085;&#1086;&#1096;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1080; &#1087;&#1086;&#1083;&#1100;&#1079;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072;&#1090;&#1077;&#1083;&#1077;&#1081; (&#1089;&#1090;&#1088;&#1086;&#1075;&#1080;&#1077;, &#1085;&#1077;&#1089;&#1090;&#1088;&#1086;&#1075;&#1080;&#1077;, &#1076;&#1088;&#1091;&#1078;&#1077;&#1083;&#1102;&#1073;&#1085;&#1099;&#1077; &#1073;&#1072;&#1085;&#1103;&#1090;-&#1085;&#1077; &#1073;&#1072;&#1085;&#1103;&#1090;, &#1077;&#1089;&#1083;&#1080; &#1073;&#1072;&#1085;&#1103;&#1090;, &#1090;&#1086; &#1079;&#1072; &#1095;&#1090;&#1086;: &#1088;&#1077;&#1082;&#1083;&#1072;&#1084;&#1072;, &#1089;&#1087;&#1072;&#1084;, &#1072;&#1075;&#1088;&#1077;&#1089;&#1089;&#1080;&#1074;&#1085;&#1086;&#1077; &#1087;&#1086;&#1074;&#1077;&#1076;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077;, &#1087;&#1077;&#1088;&#1077;&#1093;&#1086;&#1076; &#1085;&#1072; &#1083;&#1080;&#1095;&#1085;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1080, &#1082;&#1088;&#1072;&#1090;&#1082;&#1080;&#1081; &#1072;&#1085;&#1072;&#1083;&#1080;&#1079; &#1087;&#1088;&#1072;&#1074;&#1080;&#1083; &#1092;&#1086;&#1088;&#1091;&#1084;&#1072; 6.	&#1045;&#1089;&#1090;&#1100; &#1083;&#1080; &#1085;&#1072; &#1092;&#1086;&#1088;&#1091;&#1084;&#1077; &#1089;&#1090;&#1072;&#1088;&#1086;&#1078;&#1080;&#1083;&#1099;, &#1086; &#1095;&#1077;&#1084; &#1086;&#1085;&#1080; &#1087;&#1080;&#1096;&#1091;&#1090;, &#1085;&#1072;&#1089;&#1082;&#1086;&#1083;&#1100;&#1082;&#1086; &#1072;&#1074;&#1090;&#1086;&#1088;&#1080;&#1090;&#1077;&#1090;&#1085;&#1099; (&#1074;&#1086;&#1079;&#1084;&#1086;&#1078;&#1085;&#1086; &#1091;&#1087;&#1086;&#1084;&#1080;&#1085;&#1072;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1085;&#1080;&#1082;&#1086;&#1074; &#1085;&#1072;&#1080;&#1073;&#1086;&#1083;&#1077;&#1077; &#1072;&#1082;&#1090;&#1080;&#1074;&#1085;&#1099;&#1093; &#1087;&#1086;&#1083;&#1100;&#1079;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072;&#1090;&#1077;&#1083;&#1077;&#1081; &#1089; &#1082;&#1088;&#1072;&#1090;&#1082;&#1086;&#1081; &#1093;&#1072;&#1088;&#1072;&#1082;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088;&#1080;&#1089;&#1090;&#1080;&#1082;&#1086;&#1081 7.	&#1042;&#1072;&#1096;&#1077; &#1074;&#1080;&#1076;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1087;&#1077;&#1088;&#1089;&#1087;&#1077;&#1082;&#1090;&#1080;&#1074; &#1088;&#1072;&#1079;&#1074;&#1080;&#1090;&#1080;&#1103; (&#1080;&#1083;&#1080; &#1091;&#1087;&#1072;&#1076;&#1082;&#1072; &#1092;&#1086;&#1088;&#1091;&#1084;&#1072, &#1089; &#1054;&#1041;&#1071;&#1047;&#1040;&#1058;&#1045;&#1051;&#1068;&#1053;&#1054;&#1049; &#1082;&#1086;&#1085;&#1082;&#1088;&#1077;&#1090;&#1080;&#1082;&#1086;&#1081; &#1080; &#1073;&#1077;&#1079; &#1086;&#1073;&#1097;&#1080;&#1093; &#1092;&#1088;&#1072;&#1079;. 8.	&#1053;&#1072; &#1095;&#1077;&#1084; &#1092;&#1086;&#1088;&#1091;&#1084; &#1079;&#1072;&#1088;&#1072;&#1073;&#1072;&#1090;&#1099;&#1074;&#1072;&#1077;&#1090; &#1076;&#1077;&#1085;&#1100;&#1075;&#1080;? 9.	&#1055;&#1088;&#1080; &#1085;&#1072;&#1087;&#1080;&#1089;&#1072;&#1085;&#1080;&#1080; &#1089;&#1090;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100;&#1080; &#1085;&#1077; &#1089;&#1083;&#1077;&#1076;&#1091;&#1077;&#1090; &#1087;&#1088;&#1080;&#1076;&#1077;&#1088;&#1078;&#1080;&#1074;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100;&#1089;&#1103; &#1086;&#1095;&#1077;&#1088;&#1077;&#1076;&#1085;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1080; &#1074;&#1099;&#1096;&#1077;&#1091;&#1082;&#1072;&#1079;&#1072;&#1085;&#1085;&#1099;&#1093; &#1087;&#1091;&#1085;&#1082;&#1090;&#1086;&#1074;. &#1045;&#1089;&#1083;&#1080; &#1074;&#1099; &#1088;&#1072;&#1079;&#1084;&#1077;&#1097;&#1072;&#1077;&#1090;&#1077; &#1089;&#1090;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100;&#1102; &#1073;&#1077;&#1079; &#1086;&#1087;&#1083;&#1072;&#1090;&#1099;, &#1090;&#1086; &#1076;&#1086;&#1083;&#1078;&#1085;&#1099; &#1089;&#1076;&#1077;&#1083;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1101;&#1090;&#1086; &#1089;&#1072;&#1084;&#1080;, &#1076;&#1074;&#1080;&#1078;&#1086;&#1082; &#1101;&#1090;&#1086; &#1087;&#1086;&#1079;&#1074;&#1086;&#1083;&#1103;&#1077;&#1090;. &#1045;&#1089;&#1083;&#1080; &#1042;&#1099; &#1087;&#1083;&#1072;&#1085;&#1080;&#1088;&#1091;&#1077;&#1090;&#1077; &#1087;&#1086;&#1083;&#1091;&#1095;&#1080;&#1090;&#1100; &#1079;&#1072; &#1089;&#1090;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100;&#1102; &#1076;&#1077;&#1085;&#1100;&#1075;&#1080;, &#1090;&#1086; &#1085;&#1077;&#1086;&#1073;&#1093;&#1086;&#1076;&#1080;&#1084;&#1086; &#1087;&#1086;&#1076;&#1090;&#1074;&#1077;&#1088;&#1078;&#1076;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1074;&#1072;&#1096;&#1077;&#1081; &#1079;&#1072;&#1103;&#1074;&#1082;&#1080; &#1084;&#1086;&#1076;&#1077;&#1088;&#1072;&#1090;&#1086;&#1088;&#1086;&#1084;. &#1055;&#1088;&#1080;&#1089;&#1099;&#1083;&#1072;&#1081;&#1090;&#1077; &#1085;&#1072; [email protected] &#1072;&#1076;&#1088;&#1077;&#1089; &#1074;&#1072;&#1096;&#1077;&#1075;&#1086; &#1092;&#1086;&#1088;&#1091;&#1084;&#1072; &#1080; &#1076;&#1086;&#1078;&#1076;&#1080;&#1090;&#1077;&#1089;&#1100; &#1085;&#1072;&#1096;&#1077;&#1075;&#1086; &#1087;&#1086;&#1076;&#1090;&#1074;&#1077;&#1088;&#1078;&#1076;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1103; &#1085;&#1072; &#1090;&#1086;, &#1095;&#1090;&#1086; &#1074;&#1072;&#1096;&#1072; &#1089;&#1090;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100;&#1103; &#1073;&#1091;&#1076;&#1077;&#1090; &#1085;&#1072;&#1084; &#1080;&#1085;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088;&#1077;&#1089;&#1085;&#1072; (&#1086;&#1087;&#1083;&#1072;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1072, &#1090;&#1086;&#1083;&#1100;&#1082;&#1086; &#1087;&#1086;&#1089;&#1083;&#1077; &#1101;&#1090;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086; &#1087;&#1088;&#1080;&#1089;&#1090;&#1091;&#1087;&#1072;&#1081;&#1090;&#1077; &#1082; &#1085;&#1072;&#1087;&#1080;&#1089;&#1072;&#1085;&#1080;&#1102;. &#1048;&#1089;&#1082;&#1088;&#1077;&#1085;&#1085;&#1077; &#1085;&#1072;&#1076;&#1077;&#1077;&#1084;&#1089;&#1103;, &#1095;&#1090;&#1086; &#1073;&#1083;&#1072;&#1075;&#1086;&#1076;&#1072;&#1088;&#1103; &#1085;&#1072;&#1096;&#1077;&#1081; &#1089;&#1086;&#1074;&#1084;&#1077;&#1089;&#1090;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081; &#1088;&#1072;&#1073;&#1086;&#1090;&#1077; &#1074;&#1072;&#1096; &#1092;&#1086;&#1088;&#1091;&#1084; &#1080; &#1085;&#1072;&#1096; &#1089;&#1072;&#1081;&#1090; &#1073;&#1091;&#1076;&#1091;&#1090; &#1076;&#1080;&#1085;&#1072;&#1084;&#1080;&#1095;&#1085;&#1086; &#1088;&#1072;&#1079;&#1074;&#1080;&#1074;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100;&#1089;&#1103; &#1074; &#1089;&#1077;&#1090;&#1080;. &#1057; &#1091;&#1074;&#1072;&#1078;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077;&#1084;, &#1040;&#1085;&#1085;&#1072; &#1052;&#1086;&#1088;&#1086;&#1079;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072;.


----------



## romanntrubbin (Mar 28, 2013)

&#1085;&#1077;&#1074;&#1077;&#1088;&#1086;&#1103;&#1090;&#1085;&#1086;


----------

